# Repairing burst mantis?



## danswan (Feb 3, 2005)

My Tenodera female has burst due to overeating. My bad.

She's got a small tear near her . There is a small bubble of gel-like fluid visible around this wound. Her "skin" around that area appears to be of a darker texture, suggesting tissue death.

Is there anything I can do to repair the wound? I seem to remember someone posting a quick fix before, but can't search it out.


----------



## FieroRumor (Feb 3, 2005)

Crazy Glue?


----------

